# Black Arabian Gelding



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

As soon as I saw this horse, I fell in love!
I asked the owner if she could send me some more pictures, but while I'm waiting for a reply I was wondering if anyone could critique him for me. Even though there's only one pic. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1322633


----------



## bolderthing (Mar 3, 2008)

That picture is really unflattering... I would def. want more pictures before considering anything further. From that picture I personally would have passed.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think being 14'1 at 3 years old he'll mature at 15. It's impossible to talk about confirmation from pic, but he's cute.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

She sent me four more pics







































I'm still kinda new to this whole buying business, confirmation wise mostly.
I'm just used to going to the auction and making a split-second decision before someone else bids higher. lol


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice gelding. Beautiful face........
he seems to have a good hip and nice shoulder. good full body with substance......
Good luck, just think he was once a Black Stallion...LOL


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hes a cute little guy... what do you plan to use him for? personally i like my horses to be a bit more beefy...the pics are hard to critique. try to get better pics...:wink:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

His uses?
Hmm haha idk I've always wanted a black arabian.
I was just looking around, found him, noticed the cheap price, and thought it would be possible. IF I buy him, I'll probably have to wait a year, and then I'll probably train him to be ridden english. He's registered, and if I trained him well enough, I could probably sell him as a youth horse eventually. 
But I'll more than likely end up keeping him. 
People at my barn are starting to call me "The Horse Collector," but I just can't help it! :lol:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Blkjimni said:


> Good luck, just think he was once a Black Stallion...LOL



I KNOW! 
I'll admit though, I was kinda disappointed when she sent me the picture showing his star. For some reason I got the impression that he was ALL black. :?


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Bear with me - I don't normally give critique about conformation, but I'm trying =)

He looks to me to be in good proportion, although he does look a bit long through the body, and quite smally built, but that's just an Arabian thing I guess. His legs look good, good angles, although in a couple of the pictures it looks like his hooves are pointing outwards (I think that's called "cow hocked"?). I don't know if it's just me but his topline on his neck looks odd.. his neck kind of comes normally from the poll, and then kind of drops away, so it looks like he has a sort of "corner" in his neck. Although I can only see it in a couple of the pictures, so it might just be how he's holding himself.

I think he looks really nice though, (although he would be cooler if he was totally black =P) and he's a good price too. 

Anyone, feel free to correct me on anything that I've said that might not be spot on. =)


----------

